

TextExt.js - jQuery plugin for modular input boxes - alexgorbatchev
http://textextjs.com?ref=hn

======
mikehuffman
Along with sunchild's feedback, I would also say that selecting an item from
the dropdown should tokenize it (it has been selected after all!).

Also just a side note from my own experience, I have found modular input boxes
to cause cognitive friction for users in almost all cases except adding "cc"
and "bcc" users to messaging systems. Otherwise, it seems to slow people down
when using...at least from my tests. This guy
<http://www.ryancramer.com/journal/entries/select_multiple/> gives a pretty
good walk-through of my own findings.

I personally have found that this library
<http://www.suumit.com/projects/bsmSelect/examples/index.html> (in particular
example # 5) along with actually animating the "fly ins" of the tokens, to be
very obvious to the majority of users when a small number of multiple selects
are needed.

------
alexgorbatchev
What do you guys think? Yay, nay?

~~~
mrgreenfur
I think it's a great idea! I'd love to use it! Some ideas:

\- Clicking on a selection didn't make it look like a tag (blue box) \- Once
you have more than 4 blue tags in the field, additional ones don't get added
or aren't visible. It's probably best to add another line of height to see
them all. Or to avoid the problem entirely, take the resolved 'tags' out of
the input box and put them below. Perhaps by accepting a jQuery selector for
where they should be dropped? \- It would be nice if the 'prompt' option also
read from the html5 placeholder attribute \- tag items that are set should
probably be settable via the option value not the display text, or maybe both?
\- An option to remove the blue arrow: if you have thousands of items in the
list you don't want to display them all.

~~~
alexgorbatchev
Thanks for feedback

> Clicking on a selection didn't make it look like a tag (blue box)

This will be fixed in the next patch release

> Once you have more than 4 blue tags in the field, additional ones don't get
> added or aren't visible.

I'm able to ad any number of tags and the input expands vertically to
accomodate. What browser/os are you on?

> It would be nice if the 'prompt' option also read from the html5 placeholder
> attribute

Good idea, will add it to the queue!

> tag items that are set should probably be settable via the option value not
> the display text, or maybe both?

Not sure what you mean.

> An option to remove the blue arrow

Blue arrow comes from the Array plugin, omitting which will result in the
missing arrow.

~~~
mrgreenfur
I see the input expand vertically now, cool! Looks like duplicates are
allowed, which probably shouldn't.

On the tag items I meant that in your demo code you have: tagsItems : [
'jquery', 'plugin', 'tags', 'autocomplete' ],

Which is a listing of the items to include by their visible text. My
suggestion is to use an ID instead (if they're objects). I ran
$('input#textarea').val() on your demo and didn't get any value, how do you
get the value out of the input box?

